# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - eMMC Forensics V1.02 Released

## mohamed73

eMMC Forensics V1.02 Release  [25 JULY 2016]  Description :   *eMMC Forensics V1.02 Released* Release Notes:   * News :*  **Extract Partitions , EFI , GPT Supported.File On Load Partition Table.UI improvements. *Forensics Splash Screen.*   * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
This project intended to serve Law enforcement and Forensics Specialists 
Project progress will grow seperately from eMMC Pro - Device Programmer and versions .
Forensics features request please contact us at : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *    You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside !  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

